# Newbie Needing Shorts Help



## n733lk (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking for best value in comfortable padded cycling shorts. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Unfortunately, there's no way of confidently choosing a particular brand or even price. We're all different, even us skinny, leg-shaven mega-athletes.  If you've got a decent bicycle store in the vicinity, visit it and try some on (they'll want you to wear underwear, of course). You'll quickly get an idea of where to take off on your bike short adventure. If you must mail order, try something in the middle of the price range.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

If by "value" you mean inexpensive, that should not be your highest priority. A cheap short that doesn't fit well, chaffs you, or falls apart after three trips through the laundry is not going to save you any money, and worse, it could cause problems that could get ugly (sores, chaffing, infections, etc...)

You could try just buying the cheapest thing you can find, then, when it (likely) doesn't work, or doesn't last long, you could try a different one, then a different one, until you've spent more money than you would have if you'd have just bought a good quality pair to start with.

There are many factors that determine if shorts work for you. There are plenty of online resources that describe what to look for. Fabrics, chamois design, seams, fit, etc...

If you are looking for a source for really cheap (really crappy) padded lycra shorts, look no further than Ebay. There is good selection of crap to be found there.

You don't have to spend $200 to get a decent pair. There are good quality shorts to be found for 1/4 of that price. Pearl Izumi and Performance Bike (in house brands like the Performance Ultra) are both good places to start. I noticed the Performance Ultra bib short on Black Friday sale for $55 earlier today. 

You really need to try them on. Sizing is all over the place with different brands from different countries using different sizing systems. Try to find shops with a good selection. If you aren't concerned about colors, you might find a good deal on a clearance rack on a good pair of shorts in last years colors, etc...


----------



## n733lk (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you, both.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Voler makes quality cycling clothing in a range of pricing. I have worn their stuff for years. I wear their most expensive Bibs and the fit and function is better for me than Giordana bibs I have that cost about $50 more. Look at their products and go with what fits your budget. Also, if it doesn't fit you won't have problems with returning it which could be an issue if you by off of eBay.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Pearl Izumi makes good quality shorts. But please, don't bottom feed any lower than the Attack line. You can find these for $80 which is a relative bargain for good shorts.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fit matters a lot! Maybe more than any other single thing. Bibs should fit tight, almost with an uncomfortable pull on the shoulder straps when standing that goes away on the bike in riding position. That will keep the chamois stable, in place and doing its job. This is where bibs leave shorts in the dust IME. As for brands, it's been said already, we are all different. This can be an expensive pursuit... Nashbar has a house brand called Cavallo and I have had a good experience with those bibs.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

cdhbrad said:


> Voler makes quality cycling clothing in a range of pricing. I have worn their stuff for years. I wear their most expensive Bibs and the fit and function is better for me than Giordana bibs I have that cost about $50 more. Look at their products and go with what fits your budget. Also, if it doesn't fit you won't have problems with returning it which could be an issue if you by off of eBay.


I'll 2nd Voler. The Avanti short starts at $67 and are good shorts for the money. They often have sales and closeouts also.

USA Made, Premium Quality, Road and MTB Cycling Apparel


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I've been using Performance Ultra bibs all summer and they are great - $55
Performance Ultra Bib Shorts - 2016


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

smokersteve said:


> I've been using Performance Ultra bibs all summer and they are great - $55
> Performance Ultra Bib Shorts - 2016


+1 on Performance. I prefer bibs and Performance offers good value and fit.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Performance Bike or Nashbar have the best values, in my opinion.

From the brand names, you'll pay more but you'll get some comfort in the brand name affiliation. I like Castelli and Pearl Izumi.


----------



## n733lk (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you for the great feedback everyone!


----------



## KeithNorCal (Oct 10, 2016)

Lombard said:


> Pearl Izumi makes good quality shorts. But please, don't bottom feed any lower than the Attack line. You can find these for $80 which is a relative bargain for good shorts.


Primarily, I just wanted to second Lombard's comments above. I've always been happy with Pearl Izumi shorts. However, you generally do get what you pay for. There is a good reason that the top of the line shorts, whether Pearl Izumi or other brands, are more expensive. Definitely don't go cheap just to save a few bucks. Your groin and butt will thank you.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

*Aerotech shorts and bibs*

Quality of Pearl Izumi shorts seems to be dropping given the outrageous prices.

Just discovered this company for shorts - half the price. Check out the elite shorts. Designed for century rides. 


Cycling Apparel, Bike Shorts, Bike Jerseys by Aero Tech Designs


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Aerotech is a good source, they have sales now and then, but they are upsized for the US type market so size down, not up.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The Performance Ultra are good bang for the buck. Voler is good. It's been a long time since I've bought shorts from them, but they used to send a postage paid return envelope that made returns really easy if they didn't fit. Pearl Izumi makes nice stuff. They also make crappy stuff. I'd steer clear of their lower end stuff. 

Whatever you do, get bib shorts.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

At the end of the day you always get what you pay for. There are always some sales here and there but there are reasons why some bib shorts are 30bucks while others are 200 dollars. Which one suits you depends on your use and how sensitive you are to the padding and seam construction. If your only going out for 1hr rides once or twice a month, the premium you pay for expensive bib shorts may not really show itself. However if you go on 6hr endurance rides, the padding, seams, fabric and retaining systems will show their worth.

I have relatively sensitive skin subjective to chafing. On some shorts if the seams are not done nicely, the chafing would cause bleeding by the end of a long ride.

There is also a point of diminishing returns as with anything else. I'm sure with the super expensive brands, they do have great quality, however I think you will also be paying for the name as well. Whether or not that's of any value to you, that's just a personal choice.

As bib shorts are quite subjective to personal fit, I still usually buy at the LBS and wait for seasonal sales. I've had good luck with castelli, specialized, santini and gore as mid priced clothing.

I'm not sure if your a male or female, but I bought a pair of gore bib shorts for my wife at bike closet for a smoking deal with great quality. She already had a pair that we bought locally for twice the price so I knew that it would fit.

https://bikecloset.com/product-category/clothing/


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

As said above, and in many things in life, including cycling, you get what you pay for. Cheap is usually cheap for a reason. That being said, in general, I've had good experience with Performance Ultra bibs. The design and quality vary year to year but even the lower quality models of the Ultra have been OK. I still have one set that's about ten years old, maybe their best vintage.


----------



## dougfresh (Aug 3, 2015)

Performance Ultra


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

+1 for Performance Ultra bib shorts. Note that this year's redesign is a little smaller than last year. For example, I'm 6'2" and 165 lbs. and wear medium in last year's model. This year I wear a large. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

n733lk said:


> Looking for best value in comfortable padded cycling shorts.
> 
> Suggestions?


Voler Black Label with the Elastic Interface Technology (same company that does Assos pads) Comp HP pad. 120 kg/m^3 foam beneath your sit bones, thinner and softer at the modesty panel and legs so it doesn't chafe. Comfortable for 20 hour rides. $130 for shorts and $150 for bibs.

Boure PRO shorts. Classic flat synthetic leather chamois. Custom sizing (different rise, inseam, bib strap length) for 20% more. $100 for shorts, $120 for bibs.

Both are made in America, sold direct from their manufacturer, and have great return policies.

Your anatomy and preferences may vary.

I once bought two pairs of Performance brand shorts . The pads weren't comfortable for rides over a few hours (they were too soft so you sink into them putting pressure on low hanging soft tissue) and they turned transparent within 2 seasons in spite of only riding and washing each pair weekly.


----------

